# Cleaning off these horrible sticky black/brown spots



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

...Im assuming they're tar, but when I try to clean these black spots they take a fair effort and smudge brown stuff everywhere. Ive never encountered this with any car before!

There are obviously products out there for this, but which (preferably not really expensive) ones actually work, and do you guys use?


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Is this spam??

are you talking about on the paintwork?? if yes, then probably tar.
Autoglym do a good tar remover..... alternatively, petrol works just as well.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I find a brillo pad works 

dont use a brillo pad


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Peeunit said:


> petrol works just as well.


Ah nice tip, cheers!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

If you mean paintwork then Hot soapy water then Autoglym tar remover works well.

Paul


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Most tar and glue removers should do the trick


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Are the ones from the pound shop drastically inferior to the Autoglym products?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

YES. The end

Whatever cheap crap you buy you will only end up kicking yourself later down the road and spending more money getting the better stuff

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> YES. The end
> 
> Whatever cheap crap you buy you will only end up kicking yourself later down the road and spending more money getting the better stuff
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

But petrol is cheaper still...


----------



## vala (Nov 17, 2013)

firediamonduk said:


> Most tar and glue removers should do the trick


+1.
Aside from maybe Halfords for the Autoglym version most online detailing stores will sell this.


----------



## de coco (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd personally recommend AutoSmart Tardis, per litre you can pick it up cheaper than Autoglym Its a stronger product and has never failed me on a detailing job.

On the occasional detailing job AutoGlym Intensive Tar Remover has struggled & taken too much time with heavily soiled light coloured cars for me, switched to AutoSmart Tardis and never looked back! The crud just dissolves and runs off the car ready for you too rinse it away .


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

autosmart tardis FTW!!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
nick.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> YES. The end
> 
> Whatever cheap crap you buy you will only end up kicking yourself later down the road and spending more money getting the better stuff
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Tardis


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Petrol is probably the worst thing to use on lacquer. There's plenty of tar and glue removers on the market. Try Autosmart Tardis.


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks just bought some of this autosmart tardis


----------



## Pricey81 (Feb 28, 2014)

Aye, it's good stuff that!


----------

